# Rotating Head Vs. Extreme Shot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

While practicing with " Wingshooters RH Shooter" I figured it was time to introduce the " Gambler Shot " to the mix. This of course is the simultaneous match light card cut with a single shot. After zeroing in on the sweet spot I lit the match without the card cut. I Immediately realized the opportunity before me. A chance to extinguish a match and cut a card in a single shot. Check this out!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

MAD, Mad, mad .... You are a slingshot demon!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another shot at the Gambler


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So close again. Should have lit.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That is quite extreme. I need to try a match light soon. The string I shoot is starting to boar me.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shooting TF that was so awesome anic:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

More amassing shooting you really have that thing dialed in. I know your going to get it very soon but then what in the world are you going to do for an encore.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

No need to try again. Are you kidding? Light a match with one shot, then snuff it out AND cut the card with the very next shot; that ought to have its own badge!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Hella good shot, **** !;


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's wild!
The visual of the initial light and then the big puff of smoke and the cut card is probably even more impressive than a straight-up gambler, honestly.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The Mega Gambler...light it up, then put it out and cut the card in the next shot....all without leaving the shooting line. That's being dialed in...no doubt about it.

Great shooting!!

I'm looking forward to the next shot....needs to be something cool.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys for the support. There is something so exciting when that match lights up. The crack and fizz sound followed by fire gets my heart beating fast. I managed staying composed this time to extinguish the match and cut the card. Shooting is so mental. Its not until I'm calm and focused that I'm able to pull off these shots. The challenge is to more consistently achieve the mental state. If I have doubt or think of a miss or try to hard, I miss the target ! Frustration never helps either. Calmness and confidence is the way.

I like trying new things , like this rotating head concept with a hammer grip and the attachment technique. I seem to be adapting and liking the self aligning head concept. The hammer grip is comfortable. One less thing to line up for the shot. I sometimes would allow a regular slingshot to cant in my hand leading to misses. The rotating head allows any wrist position where all other types have their own specific hold inherent to the design. I'm having fun with this one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff, TF!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow that was cool! You are a shooting machine for sure! I loved the big puff of smoke as you extinguished the match.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome shooting treefork!!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome video!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Inspiring! That's what that is. Man, I need to practice more....


----------

